

Ask HN: Is the Front Page Broken? - 001sky

The ranking of stories has a bunch (6x) of 5-6 hour old stories with single digit upvotes. Is this a glitch or is their some weird weighting going on?
======
tptacek
Let me beat 'dang to the punch: these are the kinds of questions you're meant
to send to hn@ycombinator.com.

They've been tinkering with a system to get "sleeper" stories more exposure,
which probably accounts for any weirdness you see on the front page.

In any case, if this were actually a bug, they'd find out faster if you
emailed them.

~~~
001sky
Part of the reason I posted it here was to see if other people were seeing the
same thing I was or not. And also to see if anybody else thought it was a
feature (not a bug). Or part of some grand-experiment etc. So appreciate you
chiming in. Looks like there may be more to the story.

------
mappum
I assume it's because there is a much higher submission volume on Fridays, so
the new posts to hit the frontpage are backlogged in a queue.

